# Blue Tongues and winter hibernation



## Reptiles101 (May 3, 2013)

*Blue Tongues and winter brumate*

So as you all know I have an Eastern Blue Tongue, I've read on a few websites that's its "detrimental" to a blue tongue's health if it doesn't brumate over winter.

Jinxy my blue tongue is very healthy and I'm asking you guys if its beneficial to let my bluey Jinxy brumate over the winter months? 

- So I would turn all heating off during June, July and August? 
- Do I turn to heating off completely? or do I slowly reduce the temperature then turn it off completely? 
- Do I still need to have the UV light on? 
- Do I still feed her?

Then when spring comes, I would turn the temperature back up to 30 degrees? or slowly turn it back up? and she'll go to her usual self? 

Want to hear all your opinions about blue tongues and winter brumate


----------



## MesseNoire (May 3, 2013)

If you get the chance I would love to know which sites says its detrimental. By PM please


----------



## Bananapeel (May 3, 2013)

Dont completely get rid of heat. It needs basking hours but these hours can be reduced gradually. Don't provide night heating.
Reduce daylight hours so keep UV but leave it on for less time per day.
IF you brumate her she should most likely go off food and whatever. There are quite a few threads explaining this. You don't need to brumate her but its perfectly fine if you want to. It replicates natural environment. Don't do it if they are young.


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Bananapeel, is a year to young to hibernate her?


----------

